# How do you pronounce "Scribd"?



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

"Scribed"? "Scrib-dee"? "Scribud"?

I haven't had this much trouble with a name since "Sigil."


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

From their online help:

How do you even say Scribd?
Scribd /ˈskrɪbd/ sounds like ribbed, but with 'sc' in front.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

I pronounce it "Ralph" personally. Since I talk to things (aka swear at them), I need a name that comes easily to the tongue.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> "Scribed"? "Scrib-dee"? "Scribud"?
> 
> I haven't had this much trouble with a name since "Sigil."


Steady, 'Sir Jan of the Strand' or I'll ask you again how I should pronounce your name.


----------



## VEwoodlake (Jul 11, 2014)

Like "scrubbed" only with an "i" instead of a "u".


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Wojciehowicz.  You spell it just like it sounds.  

Ah I say it "Scrib'd."


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

HSh said:


> Wojciehowicz. You spell it just like it sounds.
> 
> Ah I say it "Scrib'd."


Wojciehowicz?

Is that a name or a potentially high scoring Scrabble hand?

Only joking.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

It's clearly 'scr-eye-b-duh', with the missing 'e' riffing on stuff like tumblr that are too cool for vowels.

But the news chimp keeps saying 'scrib'd' and I want to punch him.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Colin said:


> Wojciehowicz?
> 
> Is that a name or a potentially high scoring Scrabble hand?
> 
> Only joking.


It's a Barney Miller joke. I'm so cool I joke about a show from the 70s! 

Yeah the one character has a name that's difficult to pronounce and spell but he never realizes it, and that's what he always says ("you spell it just how it sounds"). He's adorable.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

HSh said:


> It's a Barney Miller joke. I'm so cool I joke about a show from the 70s!
> 
> Yeah the one character has a name that's difficult to pronounce and spell but he never realizes it, and that's what he always says ("you spell it just how it sounds"). He's adorable.


At least it wasn't from the 1870s...

Barney Rubble, certainly.... but I don't think many people this side of the pond would know who Barney Miller was.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

HSh said:


> Wojciehowicz. You spell it just like it sounds.


And here I thought it was pronounced Throatwobbler Mangrove.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Robert Dahlen said:


> And here I thought it was pronounced Throatwobbler Mangrove.


Yes, this is correct.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I always think of it as scrib-bid (two syllables), only to say to myself it's scribed (one syllable). But then, I have issues. I have an electronic die cutting machine called a Cricut, which is pronounced like cricket. My head hurts. Don't get me started on the brand of card stock called Bazzill.


----------

